
Python Systems for Algorithmic Composition and Computational Musicology - BuuQu9hu
http://www.flexatone.org/article/softwarePythonMusicTools
======
XiaomiFan
Too bad you didn't use the word Machine learning in the title OP, bad
marketing I suppose.

------
packetslave
Site has been hugged to death. maybe they need "Python Systems for Handling a
Spike of Web Traffic"

